# Anglicisms in German



## majlo

Hello,
I posit you have anglicisms in German.
I'm searching for an anglicism that you use in German pretty often and that is not considered lingustically appropriate. By this I mean a word that is not recommended to use, and even though it _is _used - especially by youth.

If my explanation is still unclear, please let me know. I'll try to clarify it further.


----------



## Aurin

Mir fällt dazu "cruisen" ein. Das ist ein Begriff aus der Jugendsprache.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruisen


----------



## Lykurg

Oh, there are many, especially in youth culture - mostly short words:
fun, games, money...

There is quite a strong tendency to invent pseudo-anglicisms
"Handy" (cellular phone), "Beamer" (video projector) etc.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich hasse es wirklich, dass es hier (in Österreich, aber auch in Deutschalnd) die Englischen Wörter wirklich ZU OFT benutzt werden...

Heute auf der Uni:

Flip chart
Crash
Theory
Feedback
usw...


----------



## ErOtto

"Besser"  finde ich solche die "eingedeutscht" werden, z. B.

Ich habe Gestern das Update gedownloadet (kaum zu übertreffen)

Grüsse
ErOtto


----------



## Wernazuma

gabrigabri said:


> Ich hasse es wirklich, dass es hier (in Österreich, aber auch in Deutschalnd) die Englischen Wörter wirklich ZU OFT benutzt werden...
> 
> Heute auf der Uni:
> 
> Flip chart
> Crash
> Theory
> Feedback
> usw...




Ich hoffe du studierst nicht BWL - dort "controlt" man überhaupt nur noch.
Es ist wirklich erbärmlich.
Theory ist an Absurdität gar nicht mehr zu überbieten, wo das deutsche Wort doch sozusagen gleich daneben liegt...
Feedback verwende ich dagegen selbst gar nicht so selten anstatt Rückmeldung.



Aber ich finde umgekehrt auch in Italien immer wieder lustige Anglizismen, jedoch häufiger im Fernsehen und Magazinen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ganz besonders dumm und unnütz empfinde ich "voten" für _abstimmen_, z.B. im Radio oder Fernsehsehen.

Kajjo


----------



## ErOtto

Kajjo said:


> Ganz besonders dumm und unnütz empfinde ich "voten" für _abstimmen_, z.B. im Radio oder Fernsehsehen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Oder "crime time" auf RTL


----------



## mustang72

Don't forget the 4-letter words. Specially the s- and f-word are used quite heavily in German as well.


----------



## Wernazuma

ErOtto said:


> Oder "crime time" auf RTL



Mir reicht die Prime Time (sprich: Preimteim) im ORF. Auch die vor ein paar Jahren erfolgte Umwidmung des Nachslaloms in Schladming zum Night Race (sprich: Neitrëiss) ist köstlich - würg.


----------



## ErOtto

Wernazuma said:


> Mir reicht die Prime Time (sprich: Preimteim)


 
Geht ja noch  

crime time (sprich *Kraim Taim*) ist, denke ich, mehr als würg... kotz!


----------



## matchpoint

aus dem Englischen kommt auch, dass man jetzt häufiger "in 2006" anstelle von 2006 oder im Jahre 2006 hört - definitely not recommanded 


Einer der besten Pseudoanglizismen ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens "Talkmaster"


----------



## ErOtto

matchpoint said:


> Einer der besten Pseudoanglizismen ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens "Talkmaster"


 
Eventkino ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## captaincandy

Absurd ist auch "fighten" (_feiten _gesprochen) - für "kämpfen".
Aber noch viel absurder für das englische Ohr ist dann:
"Wir haben sehr hart gefightet." (warum nicht gefoughtet??!!)
(Ich hab's wirklich im Fernsehen gehört - von einem Sportler nach einem verlorenen Spiel.)


----------



## captaincandy

Noch eins:
Die Frau ist so hübsch. Sie hat ein tolles Face.


----------



## Wernazuma

captaincandy said:


> Noch eins:
> Die Frau ist so hübsch. Sie hat ein tolles Face.



Bei dem Joke habe ich meinen Drink fast übers Keyboard gespittet!


----------



## ErOtto

captaincandy said:


> (Ich hab's wirklich im Fernsehen gehört - von einem Sportler nach einem verlorenen Spiel.)


 
War das ein Fussballspieler? Dann mach dir nichts draus... die sagen auch solche Sachen wie: Mailand oder Madrid ist mir egal, Hauptsache Italien  

Sämtliche "eingedeutschte" Wörter (sprich ge+....) sind Absurd, wie z.B. gemanaged (sprich: gemänetscht)


----------



## Kajjo

captaincandy said:


> Noch eins:
> Die Frau ist so hübsch. Sie hat ein tolles Face.


Der war wirklich gut! Mann, es gibt aber auch Leute!

Kajjo


----------



## myllian

"cool" wird auch immer noch sehr oft benutzt.
Sonst fallen mir noch
ein Drink, shoppen (einkaufen),  ein Freak,  TV (allerdings tee fau ausgesprochen) und natürlich die ganzen Internetbegriffe (chatten, downloaden, surfen, games, etc.)


----------



## Hutschi

Sehr merkwürdig ist das Wort "coachen" für "jemanden anlernen".


----------



## Acrolect

Die zwei, die am häufigsten negativ erwähnt werden, sind _Kids_ und _cool_.

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie viel Aggression Anglizismen (oder  Amerikanismen, weil der kulturelle Einfluss, der dahinter steht, ist ja eher amerikanisch) auslösen können. Ich stehe ihnen relativ neutral gegenüber.


----------



## Wernazuma

Acrolect said:


> Die zwei, die am häufigsten negativ erwähnt werden, sind _Kids_ und _cool_.
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie viel Aggression Anglizismen (oder  Amerikanismen, weil der kulturelle Einfluss, der dahinter steht, ist ja eher amerikanisch) auslösen können. Ich stehe ihnen relativ neutral gegenüber.



Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass einzelne Ausdrücke übernommen werden, auch nicht dass manche englische Verben plötzlich deutsch konjugiert werden. Dass manche populäre Wörter wie "cool" übernommen werden ist ja klar, genauso wie im Bereich der Technologie, wo die Innovation oft aus dem anglophonen Bereich kommt oder die zumindest in dieser lingua franca entwickelt wurden. Selbst bei Wörtern, die neuartige Phänomene ausdrücken (Stichwort: "Eventkultur") kann man das noch irgendwie nachvollziehen.
Es ist die Flut völlig unnotwendiger Begriffe, in Bereichen, wo vollkommen gängige deutsche Wörter einfach ersetzt werden, weil Filme schlecht synchronisiert werden und die Werbung damit  einen eigenen "lifestyle"  propagiert.  Kids ist genau so ein Bsp., auch die Prime Time, denn diese unterscheidet sich vom Hauptabendprogramm gar nicht (während man durchaus streiten kann, ob ein "Event" semantisch mit "Ereignis" deckungsgleich ist).

Ich bin sicher kein Sprachpurist, v.a. im 18. Jh haben wir viele frz. Wörter übernommen und die Sprache hat es überlebt, aber die jetzige Entwicklung grenzt an Selbstaufgabe.


----------



## Lykurg

Die Bahn hat mit Service Point, Surf'n Rail, Park'n Ride uvm. die Sprache bereichert - am Flughafen kommt man nicht ohne Check-in (-> einchecken) und Boarding aus, und nicht nur Webdesigner und -layouter kommen nicht mehr ohne  das entsprechende Vokabular aus.

Richtig unangenehm wird es aber, wenn daraus überflüssige Mischwörter gebildet werden, wie im WiseGuys-Lied "Denglisch" - das aber auch die Gegenrichtung sehr schön persifliert.


----------



## Acrolect

Wernazuma said:


> Es ist die Flut völlig unnotwendiger Begriffe, in Bereichen, wo vollkommen gängige deutsche Wörter einfach ersetzt werden, weil Filme schlecht synchronisiert werden und die Werbung damit einen eigenen "lifestyle" propagiert. Kids ist genau so ein Bsp., auch die Prime Time, denn diese unterscheidet sich vom Hauptabendprogramm gar nicht. Aber die jetzige Entwicklung grenzt an Selbstaufgabe.



Unnotwendig für wen? Für die, die sie verwenden, werden sie Bedeutungsnuancen haben - egal ob konzeptuelle oder soziale/konnotative - die ihnen wichtig sind. Das kann man natürlich kritisieren (z.B. wenn die Wirtschaft Unterscheidungen einführt, die Leute zum zusätzlichen Kauf von Dingen bewegen sollen. Oder wenn sie Produkten ein bestimmtes Image verpassen will.). Man kann auch hinterfragen, ob die Strategien von Werbenden aufgehen, besonders wenn bei eigentlich nicht jugendlich-konnotierten Produkten (Bankkonten usw.) nicht nur Wörter, sondern ganze Englisch Phrasen oder Sätze benutzt werden (was aber relativ geringe Auswirkungen auf das Sprachsystem hat).

Selbstaufgabe ist das nicht, das ist alles im Rahmen von normalem Sprachwandel. Außerdem setzt sich ohnehin nur ein Teil der Wörter durch und nur dann, wenn es einen konsistenten denotativen oder konnotativen Mehrwert gibt.

Ich finde es sogar spannend, zu beobachten, in welcher Weise sich Wörter wie _Kids_ oder _Event_ (oder auch _Body_) von den deutschen Varianten differenzieren.

Das heißt übrigens nicht, dass ich für mich persönlich nicht eine Auswahl treffe und z.B. _Body_ nicht verwende (außer in _BMI_).

Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig, weil ich Interessensgemeinschaften für die Reinheit der deutschen Sprache in Diskussionen erlebt habe und da sehr, sehr seltsame politische Ideen im Subtext zu erkennen waren.


----------



## cyanista

Was haben wohl Journalisten vor zwanzig Jahren getan, als es das Wort Deal nicht gab?.. Jetzt ist es *überall*! Ein Deal mit Taliban, Gesetzeshütern, malaysischen Holzfällern, ein Mega-Deal, Beatles-Deal, Ullrich-Deal, First-Look-Deal, Deal-Kontroverse, die grausliche Sendung "Deal or no Deal"...

Haben die _Reporter_ etwa einen _Deal_ mit dem Teufel geschlossen?


----------



## gabrigabri

Hier gibt's was Interessantes:

http://www.kurier.at/interaktiv/blog/knecht/65337.phphttp://www.kurier.at/interaktiv/blog/knecht/


----------



## Hutschi

Ist "super" ein Anglizismus? Oder kommt es von Latein?

Woher stammt "hip"?


----------



## gabrigabri

Hutschi said:


> Ist "super" ein Anglizismus? Oder kommt es von Latein?
> 
> Woher stammt "hip"?




Super: ascheinend von Latein (und von Griechisch).

Hip: Englisch (im wörterbuch gibt's die deutsche Übersetzung: angesagt)


----------



## Stephanus

There are two very common anglicisms in German I always feel somewhat surprised by, presumably because Swedish gets on very well without them : clever and fair.  

It is - by the way - very admirable that German has adopted nasal vowels in loans from French, as in for example Chance. The Swedes make no real attempt, their version is something like "shangss".


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Super: ascheinend von Latein (und von Griechisch).


Das Wort _super_ ist lateinischen Ursprungs und nicht altgriechisch.

lat. _super_ = dt. _über, oben, darüber
gr. hyper

_Kajjo


----------



## Wernazuma

Acrolect said:


> Unnotwendig für wen? Für die, die sie verwenden, werden sie Bedeutungsnuancen haben - egal ob konzeptuelle oder soziale/konnotative - die ihnen wichtig sind.



Ich würde sagen, bei vielen Begriffen sind diese Unterschiede wirklich nur gefühlt. Es gibt beispielsweise keinen Bodyguard, den ich nicht als Leibwächter ansprechen würde, bzw. umgekehrt.
Es ist bei vielen Wörtern einfach nur schon Gewohnheit geworden, sie anstatt der deutschen zu verwenden, dass den jeweiligen deutschen Begriffen schon fast altmodisches Etikett anhaftet. Nach dem Motto: "Leibwächter. m. veraltet für Bodyguard."
Vieles ist einfach Werbeidiotie, tut mir leid, das so zu sagen. Ich mag "Werbefuzzis" sowieso nicht besonders und dann kommen sie sogar tlw. mit Pseudoanglizismen, die es im Englischen gar nicht gibt!



> Selbstaufgabe ist das nicht, das ist alles im Rahmen von normalem Sprachwandel. Außerdem setzt sich ohnehin nur ein Teil der Wörter durch und nur dann, wenn es einen konsistenten denotativen oder konnotativen Mehrwert gibt.



Es mag prinzipiell normal sein (es gibt ja wenig zielgerichtete Politik), aber unsere rasante Entwicklung macht auch diesen Sprachwandel massiv.
Ich denke auch, dass die Welle irgendwann ein wenig abebbt und das Deutsche ist dann auch sicher noch lebendig, aber das geschieht erst dann, wenn viele Leute eben genug haben von der Überflutung. Bis dahin muss ich mit dummen Wortkreationen wie den Dancing Stars wohl leben.




> Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig, weil ich Interessensgemeinschaften für die Reinheit der deutschen Sprache in Diskussionen erlebt habe und da sehr, sehr seltsame politische Ideen im Subtext zu erkennen waren.



Da fühle ich als Landsmann lebhaft mit, die sind wirklich unerträglich. Du kannst ruhig sagen, es handelt sich um eine deutschtümelnde Schmisspartie.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:


> Oh, there are many, especially in youth culture - mostly short words:
> fun, games, money...
> 
> There is quite a strong tendency to invent pseudo-anglicisms
> "Handy" (cellular phone), "Beamer" (video projector) etc.


A German student (student in Germany) taught me the word "Handy" a couple years ago.

I actually like this word, and no one here (in the US) has any idea what it means. 

Gaer


----------



## übermönch

Hutschi said:


> Ist &quot;super&quot; ein Anglizismus? Oder kommt es von Latein?
> 
> Woher stammt &quot;hip&quot;?



Gewiss kommt es von Latein, fraglich ist nur, ob wir es nun direkt von den Franzosen haben oder ob sie es uns über die Angelsachsen weitergaben.


----------



## Lambert

Well in fact it isn’t a typically German Anglicism, but a kind of it.

I read this story in the German magazine ‘*Spotlight’ (for English-learning-people)*: 

A well-known supermarket in Germany and in Austria wanted to sell a ‘*rucksack’.* 

But ‘*Rucksack’* sounds not very *modern*, not very *fashionable* to the ears of German speaking people, so they renamed it into ‘*body bag’* (= *Leichensack*)

A fatal error.


----------



## Whodunit

Zuerst einmal sollten wir nicht total dagegen sein. Schließlich benutzen wir doch alle lieber _Sport_ und _Tennis_ anstatt _Leibesübungen_ und _Schlagball_ (obwohl das schon wieder eine andere Sportart ist). Diese Anglizismen sind aber schon so lange in unserer Sprache, dass man sie gar nicht mehr als solche ansieht. Auch _Recycling_ und _Equipment_ sind schon ziemlich normal geworden, oder klingt _Wiederverwertung_ und Aus_s_tattung noch besser in euren Ohren?

Ich als Jugendlicher verwende gerne neue Begriffe, das machen auch gut und gerne unsere Lehrer. _Mind-Maps_ sind total angesagt unter Lehrern, und wenn sie uns beschäftigen wollen, müssen wir sinnlose _Brainstormings_ oder sogar _Cluster_ bzw. _Clusterings_ anfertigen.

Moderne Lehrer nennen unseren schönen Bild-an-die-Wand-Werfer nicht mal mehr Polylux, sondern _Overheadprojektor_. Wenn der mal nicht geht, müssen halt _Handouts_ verteilt werden.

In Informatik kommt man ohne ein Englisch-Deutsch-Wörterbuch gar nicht mehr aus: Da kommt man vom _Bus_ zum _Header_ über _Tool_- und _Scrollbars_ sowie zu _Arrows_ und _Scannern_. Ohne ein _Passwort_ können wir uns gar nicht auf dem Schul_server_ anmelden, sprich _einloggen_, damit wir im _Internet_ _surfen_ können, um uns die neuesten _Releases_ aktueller _Games_ anzusehen.

Außerdem ist es wichtig, im Alltag immer seine _Conntections_ zu haben, um über die _News_ der Welt Bescheid zu wissen. Wer kein _SMS_-fähiges _Handy_ hat, ist, wie ein _Business_ ohne _E-Mail-Account_ und eigene _Homepage_, aufgeschmissen. Klar gibt es _Businessmen_ ohne _Handy_, die haben dann aber einen _Laptop_ oder ein _Notebook_ inklusive _Headset_, mit dem sie _kommunizieren_ und _voipen_ (was bei uns _Teenies_ eher als _skypen_ bekannt ist) können.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht alle in diesem Forum total _confused_, denn langsam wird auch mir diese "Anglizismusserei" _too much_.


----------



## elroy

Dieser Austausch ist zwar interessant, aber er sieht teilweise über das Anliegen der ursprünglichen Frage hinweg: 





> I'm searching for an anglicism that you use in German pretty often and that is not considered lingustically appropriate. By this I mean a word that is not recommended to use, and even though it _is _used - especially by youth.


 Übersetzung: Ich suche nach einem Anglizismus, der im Deutschen ziemlich oft verwendet wird, der aber linguistisch als unangebracht angesehen wird. Damit beziehe ich mich auf ein Wort, dessen Gebrauch nicht zu empfehen ist, das jedoch trotzdem in der Tat verwendet _wird_ - vor allem von Jugendlichen. 

Man könnte sich stundenlang damit beschäftigen, eine Liste unglücklicher Anglizismen zu erstellen bzw. jede Meinung dazu zu äußern (und sich darüber lustig zu machen).  Majlo hat aber ganz konkret nach *einer bestimmten Art von Anglizmen* gefragt, und zwar Anglizmen, die (abgesehen von persönlichen Meinungen) gebräuchlich aber allgemein nicht empfehlenswert sind. Ich fordere alle Mitglieder auf, dies gefälligst im Kopf zu behalten und darauf angepasste Antworten zu schreiben.

Außerdem sollten die sprachlichen Bedürfnisse der Fragesteller zur Kenntnis genommen werden. In unserem Verhaltenskodex steht:


> [Man sollte] sich vor allem *nach den Bedürfnissen der Themenstarter richten*: Solange ihre Deutschkenntnisse nicht ausreichend sind, um einer auf Deutsch abgewickelten Diskussion folgen und sie reibungslos verstehen zu können, sollte man darauf Rücksicht nehmen und sich auf Englisch unterhalten (ausnahmsweise auch in anderen Sprachen).


 Soweit ich weiß kann Majlo kein Deutsch, also hat er vermutlich fast gar nichts (bis auf die Anglizmen! ) von dieser Diskussion verstanden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. *Bitte befasst Euch mit der konkreten Frage, und antwortet, soweit Ihr dazu in der Lage seid, auf Englisch.*

*Summary in English: The topic of this thread is not anything and everything about Anglicisms in German, but rather a specific type of Anglicisms - those that are common but not recommended - so please restrict your comments to those addressing that issue. Also, the thread starter does not speak German, so please answer in English out of consideration. *


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. I will try it.
I think, following anglicisms are common but I would not recommend them:

coachen (verb) (to teach something, for example to apprentices or non-educated-in-this-area people) It was unknown some years ago. We have the German word "anlernen". In other context, it may be correct.

--
I agree, that "kids" (children) is an anglicism, I do not like. It is very common now. May be, the youth likes it. It is used in TV and radio to sound "hip". 

These anglicisms are not restricted to the youth language.

The problem is also: What is "not recommended". This may depend on the context, and it may be changing.

I do not recommend "kids", many do not. But in the News, it is already very common. Many do not like the word. We have the word "Kinder".


----------



## Kajjo

Examples:
"voten" (abstimmen), "coachen" (trainieren), "skypen" (per Internet telefonieren)

Kajjo


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Nobody wants to mention them , but they exist :

Well, observing (attentively listening) to young people there's one word that immediately leaps out to one's ear: 'fuck' (is it appropriate to write it down here in the forum?? - if not --- hm, well let us us the "F---" word instead;-) another one is 'a--' or 'motherf-------" and 'piss off' ...
Teenagers also use 'who/what the hell is ...'

So, as I understand your question, you're also looking for anglicisms as these. 

Swear-words (anglicisms) are very frequently used even in German but they are regarded as being kind of harmless or unoffending (i.e. not too vulgar) when compared with their German translations. I.e. young people using these words are in the mistaken belief that using these anglicisms is not as offensive as if they would use the German equivalents instead, not knowing that these swear-words have very strong and negative effect and connotations in the English speaking world.

vNe


----------



## sarcie

veritàNONesiste said:


> Well, observing (attentively listening) to young people there's one word that immediately leaps out to one's ear: 'fuck' (is it appropriate to write it down here in the forum?? - if not --- hm, well let us us the "F---" word instead;-) another one is 'a--' or 'motherf-------" and 'piss off' ...
> Teenagers also use 'who/what the hell is ...'



This shocked me a little when I moved to Germany first and I still find it really embarrassing - for example, during an evening class, one of my fellow students almost-nearly-not quite guessed at an answer and when the teacher gave the answer, he responded with "F**k!". Now, it was a class for adults and I don't consider myself prudish, but I was definitely surprised. It seemed to be his way of expressing "Ah, I was so close!", and to me, seemed completely unnecessary! I use the word on a regular basis but NEVER when speaking German.
I hear it all the time from kids on the U-Bahn and have on occasion heard it from fairly young kids *in front of their parents*. (1) I still try not to use this word in front of my parents  and (2) if a child of a similar age used it in Ireland, they would get at least a telling-off if not worse.


----------



## Paskovich

Whodunit said:


> Auch _Recycling_ und _Equipment_ sind schon ziemlich normal geworden, oder klingt _Wiederverwertung_ und Aus_s_tattung noch besser in euren Ohren?



The German equivalents do indeed sound better to me.

However, not only the use of anglicisms bothers me, but rather any unnecessary imported word which has a perfectly ok German equivalent.
For example somewhere above I read _differenzieren_ and I don´t see why the German word _unterscheiden_ would not fit there.

As for _fuck_:

Among my cirlce of friends this used to be very common, too.
However, meanwhile we have _mended our ways_* in this matter and now rather curse in German. 

To _voten_:

Whenever I hear people say that on TV I could ... well, something that I can´t actually express in English with the same meaning.

Anyhow, I can do without anglicisms pretty well.


Finally, to give at least one direct answer to the orignal question:

As already mentioned by someone else _Freak_ is a very common anglicism as well.
For instance anybody who can actually operate a computer is considered a "Computer-Freak". 


_*Can I say that?_


----------



## sarcie

Paskovich said:


> ...we _mended our ways_*... _
> *Can I say that?_



Yes  aber besser ist "we have mended our ways" wg. "meanwhile".


----------



## Kajjo

sarcie said:


> This shocked me a little when I moved to Germany first [...] he responded with "Fuck!".


I know what you mean. It still makes me angry when people are using such words almost unconsciously nowadays. However, it is to be noted that for German ears the word "Fuck" does not sound as bad as it probably does for the English, because it is a foreign word, only used in mild situations and as part of youth slang.

The German equivalents are much more offending and felt to be much more obscene, rest assured! German children most probably would give rise to an elongated educative session when using _ficken_ or _Fotze_ in front of their parents. Such words are still taboo. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> I feel with you. It still makes me angry when people are using such words almost unconsciously nowadays. However, it is to be noted that for German ears the word "Fuck" does not sound as bad as it probably does for the English, because it is a foreign word, only used in mild situations and as part of youth slang.
> 
> The German equivalents are much more offending and felt to be much more obscene, rest assured! German children most probably would give rise to an elongated educative session when using _ficken_ or _Fotze_ in front of their parents. Such words are still taboo.
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, I believe the confusion is caused by Hollywood. In American films, "f***" is so common that it is easy to get the impression that it is accepted and used by everyone in all situations.

In fact, if I used this word while teaching, I would lose my job. If my students used it and I told their parents, most would be punished.

I would say, for this reason, that Germans using English swear or curse words may be the best example of English used inappropriately in the German language. They are certainly at the top of the list!

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I believe the confusion is caused by Hollywood. In American films, "f***" is so common that it is easy to get the impression that it is accepted and used by everyone in all situations.


Indeed. It appears to be very common not only in movies, but also in chat rooms and forums, even if reduced to f*** which is not the tiniest bit better from my point of view.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Indeed. It appears to be very common not only in movies, but also in chat rooms and forums, even if reduced to f*** which is not the tiniest bit better from my point of view.
> 
> Kajjo


I use the word, but I'm very careful WHERE!

The over-use of any word shows a lack of imagination, and I think that's a much more important point. 

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

*Ooops* I use _fuck_ and _shit _as curse words if something irritating happens. Cursing in this sense is probably the speech act over which I have least control and which is always self-directed. I may happen to curse in the presence of others (but more often when I am alone), but I never use it in communication with other people. Cursing for me thus just serves as a means to release aggression. For cursing, I do not need to be imaginative.

In public situations, I do not try to avoid _fuck_, I try to avoid cursing.

BTW, _fuck_ has a very different status in English than _ficken_ in German, because the former may have a sexual meaning, but today it is more often used as an intensifying, emotionally-charged all-purpose word (which, is of course derived from its taboo status). The loan word _fuck _does not, as far as I can judge, have any sexual meaning. 

I would not recommend using the f-word, but I do not see an indication of a demise of public morality in its (over)use either.


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> *Ooops* I use _fuck_ and _shit _as curse words if something irritating happens. Cursing in this sense is probably the speech act over which I have least control and which is always self-directed. I may happen to curse in the presence of others (but more often when I am alone), but I never use it in communication with other people. Cursing for me thus just serves as a means to release aggression. For cursing, I do not need to be imaginative.
> 
> In public situations, I do not try to avoid _fuck_, I try to avoid cursing.
> 
> BTW, _fuck_ has a very different status in English than _ficken_ in German, because the former may have a sexual meaning, but today it is more often used as an intensifying, emotionally-charged all-purpose word (which, is of course derived from its taboo status). The loan word _fuck _does not, as far as I can judge, have any sexual meaning.
> 
> I would not recommend using the f-word, but I do not see an indication of a demise of public morality in its (over)use either.


The "f-word", in my opinion, is used far more often in a non-sexual way in English.

In addition, it if is not directed at someone (as in f*** you), I don't see any difference between the dreaded "f-word" and "freakin", which is nothing but a euphemism.

In addition, "Battlestar Galactica" uses the made-up word "frackin", which is nothing more than a replacement word. You will hear:

Frack you.
Frack me.
The frackin' ____

un-frackin'-believable.

No censorship for "frack", yet anyone with two brain cells realizes what the word means—f***

Silly, isn't it?

As for the actual word, if I accidentally drop a bowling ball on my foot, I'm certainly not going to say: "Oh jee wiz, that hurts!"  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

I picked up an ugly anglicisms today my 8-year-old sister used: _posen_. Is this word necessary? And how do that young Germans know such a word?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> I picked up an ugly anglicisms today my 8-year-old sister used: _posen_. Is this word necessary? And how do that young Germans know such a word?


I have no idea what that word might mean. Where does it come from?  

Gaer


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> I picked up an ugly anglicisms today my 8-year-old sister used: _posen_. Is this word necessary? And how do that young Germans know such a word?



Vielleicht kommt es vom Deutschen "posieren"?? Aber da Englisch "cooler" ist, muss man alles "eineglischen ".


----------



## Wernazuma

gabrigabri said:


> Vielleicht kommt es vom Deutschen "posieren"?? Aber da Englisch "cooler" ist, muss man alles "eineglischen ".



Du hast den Nail auf den Kopf gehittet.


----------



## gaer

Wernazuma said:


> Du hast den Nail auf den Kopf gehittet.


Perhaps so. 

But I'm still confusied. Posing? As in "pretty people with an attitude"? Here I can't make a connection with English.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Schön, dass ich einen Anglizismus gefunden habe, der von englischen Muttersprachlern nicht verstanden wird. 

Wer von euch kennt Germany's Next Topmodel (Gaer kennt vielleicht America's Next Topmodel)? Dort müssen die Mädels posen, was das Zeug hält. Es bedeutet, das sie sich in eine bestimmte (professionelle) Stellung bringen müssen, sodass es gut wirkt auf einem Foto.

Heidi Klum könnte es gut und gerne so formulieren: Mir gefällt einfach nicht, wie du vor der Kamera post, sei doch mal lockerer!


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> Schön, dass ich einen Anglizismus gefunden habe, der von englischen Muttersprachlern nicht verstanden wird.
> 
> Wer von euch kennt Germany's Next Topmodel (Gaer kennt vielleicht America's Next Topmodel)? Dort müssen die Mädels posen, was das Zeug hält. Es bedeutet, das sie sich in eine bestimmte (professionelle) Stellung bringen müssen, sodass es gut wirkt auf einem Foto.
> 
> Heidi Klum könnte es gut und gerne so formulieren: Mir gefällt einfach nicht, wie du vor der Kamera post, sei doch mal lockerer!




Germany's next top model ist der Hammer!! Ich liebe ihre "Competitions" und "Challanges"! Und natürlich den/die/das "Power" der "Girls"!! Die haben alle so ein hübsches "Face"!!!


----------



## heidita

Wird tatsächlich _face_ benuzt?? Und da bin ich nicht mit _Native _einverstanden! Da muß man doch staunen.

I love to watch a cooking programme and they use anglicisms all the time. Even the Spanish word "ambiente" is often used. Really, the German equivalent would be _Atmosphäre_, which is French I think.

Today I heard "dressing" several times. The German word" Salatsoße" seems to have disappeared.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, warum so eine reiche Sprache (kann man das sagen???), mit sovielen Wörtern, nicht ihre eigene benutzen kann.

Ich habe ein Jahr gebraucht, um das Wort "herausforderung" kennen zu lernen, und in der Arbeit muss ich ständig die englisch Version hören. Wozu soll ich dann versuchen, meinen Wortschatz zu erweitern??

Das ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach ein Defekt/Fehler der Deutschen (ich glaube nicht, dass es in den anderen EU Sprachen, die ich kenne, dieses Phänomen so üblich ist).


----------



## Whodunit

Gabri, es ist immer ein Unterschied, wenn ein Ausländer ein englisches Wort im Deutschen verwendet als ein deutscher Muttersprachler. Oft kommt es dazu, dass Ausländer in der normalen Alltagssprache ein englisches Wort statt eines deutschen benutzen, weil sie das deutsche eben nicht kennen. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber wirkt manchmal ein bisschen seltsam, weil unangebracht.

Ein Deutscher hingegen wird das Fremdwort (sei es englisch oder französisch) im richtigen Kontext verwenden, auch wenn sie das deutsche Äquivalent natürlich kennen.

Das soll dich nur dazu ermutigen, Gabri. weiter fleißig Deutsch zu lernen und nicht wegen solch blöder Anglizismen das ganze Lernen zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Henryk

I'm sorry to say that many of you are totally off. What you have provided is foreign words for the most part and not anglicisms. Anglicisms are words borrowed from English which were adapted to the German sound, spelling and grammar system.

Classical ones are "hip", "Logo" or "Sponsor". There's no way to find out that they aren't of German origin since especially "Sponsor" was adapted to the German sound system. (Another good example doesn't occur to me right know)

*Recycling, Team, Challenge *etc*.* are foreign words and do not necessarily belong to the German language. These three examples are far from German pronunciation.

Anglicisms and foreign words themselves are not necessarily anything evil. But it's different with "skypen", "chatten" or "kicken" because they are simply Denglish and belong neither to anglicisms nor to foreign words. They are just utter nonsense.



> Wird tatsächlich _face_ benuzt?? Und da bin ich nicht mit _Native _einverstanden! Da muß man doch staunen.


Yes, "face" is pretty frequent among juveniles. "Native" was often used by my English teachers at my previous school when speaking German to the class. According to my Cambridge dictionary it's even offensive to refer to local people as "natives". Though I don't know if it's anyhow connected to that.



> Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, warum so eine reiche Sprache (kann man das sagen???), mit sovielen Wörtern, nicht ihre eigene benutzen kann.


English words sound so great, not everybody understands them and no-one can tell if you used a word in the right way or not.  Those words are strange in one way and yet known in another way through TV etc.



> Das ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach ein Defekt/Fehler der Deutschen (ich glaube nicht, dass es in den anderen EU Sprachen, die ich kenne, dieses Phänomen so üblich ist).


"Defekt" fits here very well.  (Normally "Defekt" is an error in machines) However, I must admit that I pretty often use "nicht wirklich" instead of "nein" in everyday speech. Also, I often catch myself using "chillen" since there's no suitable equivalent in German.  

Last Tuesday (11 p.m.) there was that talk show on ZDF or ARD I stumbled upon in which they discussed anglicisms etc. and brought up quite a few examples. I cannot remember much though.


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> .
> 
> Ein Deutscher hingegen wird das Fremdwort (sei es englisch oder französisch) im richtigen Kontext verwenden, auch wenn sie das deutsche Äquivalent natürlich kennen.



Naja, das stimmt leider nicht immer!! Oder?


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Also, I often catch myself using "chillen" since there's no suitable equivalent in German.


 
Why not use _abhängen_?  And there's also a word for "relaxen," which is longer in German, though: _sich ausruhen_.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Why not use _abhängen_?  And there's also a word for "relaxen," which is longer in German, though: _sich ausruhen_.


 
"ausruhen (von)" requires an expended effort, "abhängen" (we say "rumhängen") is very close, but firstly too long (Three syllables, "chillen" can be reduced to one) and primarily means "sitting around and talking" whereas "chillen" primarily means doing nothing. Please note that I'm speaking of the German usage of "chillen".


----------



## myllian

I want to mention something concerning the F-Word.
In my opinion we use it in a totally different way than English people/Americans. For example we never use it as an adjective like "this f***ing XX" and I think that form is the most frequent in movies, chatrooms etc. "F*** you!" is also kind of rare.
In fact, we use it almost only when something went wrong and we're like "oh no!" or "shit!". It's mostly just an exclamation: "F***!"
My question is, do native English speaker also use it in that situation? I have the feeling I don't hear it too often like this in movies etc..


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Wer von euch kennt Germany's Next Topmodel (Gaer kennt vielleicht America's Next Topmodel)? Dort müssen die Mädels posen, was das Zeug hält.


Now it's completely clear. I just needed context.


----------



## gaer

myllian said:


> It's mostly just an exclamation: "F***!"
> My question is, do native English speaker also use it in that situation?


Yes. We definitely use it that way, and I would give these unofficial ratings:

Damn! (mild today)
Sh**! 
F***! 

By the way, if you press "submit reply" and the system glitches, your message goes "bye-bye". Gone. Usually I copy the text right before that, but I've lost a lot of messages.

What did I say?

F***! 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

I have heard another word on TV this evening: the word *Waldspaziergang *seems to have been replaced by "*Nordic Walking*".


----------



## myllian

Mmh nee ich glaube, mit Nordic Walking ist dieses eher sportliche Wandern gemeint, wo man auch extra dafür hergestellte Spazierstöcke benutzt.

Aber die Tatsache, dass es überhaupt sowas gibt, ist mindestens genauso lächerlich..

(I'm sorry I wasn't able to write a sentence in English with the exact same meaning.)


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> I have heard another word on TV this evening: the word *Waldspaziergang *seems to have been replaced by "*Nordic Walking*".


Well, to add "insult to injury", I found this question in a LEO discussion:

"Wie heißen die Nordic-Walking-Stöcke auf englisch?"

What a mish-mash. This seems more "Denglish" than an "Anglicism", if we go by Henryk's definition. 

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> *Recycling, Team, Challenge *etc*.* are foreign words and do not necessarily belong to the German language. These three examples are far from German pronunciation.
> 
> Anglicisms and foreign words themselves are not necessarily anything evil. But it's different with "skypen", "chatten" or "kicken" because they are simply Denglish and belong neither to anglicisms nor to foreign words. They are just utter nonsense.



This is a value judgement. What would be the difference between Denglish and the other two categories?

BTW, the definition of anglicism used in the literature does not insist on the distinction between loan words and foreign words (which in German is a matter of degree anyway because you cannot use foreign words without using inflection), so basically people are not off because all of the examples would be listed in dictionaries of anglicisms.


----------



## Henryk

Acrolect said:


> This is a value judgement. What would be the difference between Denglish and the other two categories?


Denglish is the excessive usage of English words in German which get inflected/declined in a German manner. For instance, "skypen". It's got the typical German ending -en, but nonetheless the first syllable is pronounced like the English "skype" and is not consistent with the German pronunciation system. It's a mixture of two syllables of two different languages.




> BTW, the definition of anglicism used in the literature does not insist on the distinction between loan words and foreign words (which in German is a matter of degree anyway because you cannot use foreign words without using inflection), so basically people are not off because all of the examples would be listed in dictionaries of anglicisms.


I still think foreign words have no place in this thread since linguistically there's a clear difference. Duden, for example, lists "Team" as a classic example of a foreign words as far as I know. (I don't have one at hand so I can't tell more)


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Acrolect said:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie viel Aggression Anglizismen (oder Amerikanismen, weil der kulturelle Einfluss, der dahinter steht, ist ja eher amerikanisch) auslösen können. Ich stehe ihnen relativ neutral gegenüber.


 
Ja, hat sich da nicht der dt. Bundestag (nein, sorry, irgendwelche CDU-Menschen?) erst kürzlich darauf geeinigt, dass etwas gegen die massiv auftretenden Anglizismen unternommen werden muss? Soll da nicht irgendein präskriptives / präventives Papier aufgesetzt werden, um dieser Anglizismen 'Herr' zu werden?


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> Denglish is the excessive usage of English words in German which get inflected/declined in a German manner. For instance, "skypen". It's got the typical German ending -en, but nonetheless the first syllable is pronounced like the English "skype" and is not consistent with the German pronunciation system. It's a mixture of two syllables of two different languages.



You cannot help doing this in German. So you also have _Recyclings_ (as Genitive), _recycled/t _(as past participle). They are, according to your definition, foreign words, but they are integrated in the German grammatical system (obligatorily - actually the definition of a loan word). Are they now Denglish (which is a popular concept, not a linguistic one anyway), foreign words or anglicisms?



> I still think foreign words have no place in this thread since linguistically there's a clear difference.



I am not saying that there is no linguistic difference, but it is one of degree rather than of either/or. The integration into the language system of German is gradual (morphological, syntactically, phonetically, orthographically), so we have more established and less established ones.

From a sociolinguistic perspective, you might want to focus on more recent borrowings because it is probably them that stir more aggression in native speakers.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Denglish is the excessive usage of English words in German which get inflected/declined in a German manner. For instance, "skypen". It's got the typical German ending -en, but nonetheless the first syllable is pronounced like the English "skype" and is not consistent with the German pronunciation system. It's a mixture of two syllables of two different languages.


Henryk, I really feel you are on shaky ground with your analysis. "Denglish" is a word I have only seen used informally, usually to make fun of things are that written ignorantly either by people who are having trouble translating their thoughts from English to German or from German to English.

I would not, for instance, call "downgeloadet" Denglish, although I don't like the usage.

It seems to me that it is usage that decides what makes its way into usage in German, not logic, spelling, etc. Please understand that I am not taking any position here, merely suggesting that "Denglish" is an inaccurate term for the discussion of many of the words that might belong in this discussion. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> From a sociolinguistic perspective, you might want to focus on more recent borrowings because it is probably them that stir more aggression in native speakers.


You are correct insofar as recent borrowings look, sound and feel less familiar, are more easily detected and stirr up more emotions. However, I believe that some words are not just too young, several are just too stupid to bear.

There are recent words that will become part of the German language. Mostly these are words used to describe _novel concepts_ and the English language was just faster to coin a word. Some words are so concise and feel so fitting that they stick, e.g. "Handy" (even if it could be easily argued that they are of little genius), "Beamer".

On the other hand, there are words that are just stupid, provocative, pseudo-modernish like "Du hast ein schöne Face!", "skypen" or "voten". They are not necessary at all and they will not succeed in becoming German words. You may argue: "Let's wait and see!", but I think that it should be OK to express one's feeling and prognosis about certain words -- and some are just too stupid. In some years probably everyone will use telephones connected by IP and everyone will say "telefonieren", no matter whether this is wire, satellite or internet phone. 

Kajjo


----------



## cirrus

Kajjo said:


> However, I believe that some words are not just too young, several are just too stupid to bear.



I agree.  The example of face says it all.

It's ironic though that the ones you let pass - 


Kajjo said:


> e.g. "Handy" "Beamer".


 aren't what I would call anglicisms in that the way they are used in German has little, if anything to do with how they are used in English.  Handy isn't a noun in English, just an adjective. A beamer wouldn't mean that much to an English speaker unless they'd recently lived in Germany.

Spanish has similar examples - you'll hear people talking about footing, a term which most English speakers would think was a reference to foundations rather than jogging. 

Does this speak of an urge to be seen as with it,  by using English (or should I really be saying American) to show you are in touch, regardless of whether or not you use a word correctly?


----------



## heidita

cirrus said:


> Spanish has similar examples - you'll hear people talking about footing, a term which most English speakers would think was a reference to foundations rather than jogging. Very true.
> 
> Does this speak of an urge to be seen as with it, by using English (or should I really be saying American) to show you are in touch, regardless of whether or not you use a word correctly?


 
That's what it seems to me. I personally think Germany is more _Americanized_ than Spain, not so Mexico for example, where English or _spanglish_ terms are used all the time.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> On the other hand, there are words that are just stupid, provocative, pseudo-modernish like "Du hast ein schöne Face!", "skypen" or "voten". They are not necessary at all and they will not succeed in becoming German words.


Kajjo, I'd hedge my bets on "skypen".  Who would have thought that "gegoogelt" be used so often in German?

Let me make it clear that I'm not giving an opinion about what I prefer, just about the enormous influence technology has on language!

Until recently I had no idea what "Skype" meant, and I have not yet used it. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Für "Headset" habe ich erst durch Nachschauen eine "Übersetzung" gefunden: "Sprechgarnitur". 

Bei "Skypen" hatte ich zunächst weniger an "Telefonieren über Internet" gedacht sondern an die Verwendung des Programms "Skype" zur Kommunikation. "Internettelephonie" scheint aber die angenommene Bedeutung zu sein. Es ist zwar ein Anglizismus, aber ist es auch ein englisches Wort?

I tried to find a another translation for "headset". I had to look into a dictionary. It is "Sprechgarnitur".

When I heared "Skypen" I thought it means "communication using the Skype program". But it seems indeed to mean: phoning using the internet.
"Skypen" is an anglicism, indeed. But is it also an English word?


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Bei "Skypen" hatte ich zunächst weniger an "Telefonieren über Internet" gedacht sondern an die Verwendung des Programms "Skype" zur Kommunikation. "Internettelephonie" scheint aber die angenommene Bedeutung zu sein. Es ist zwar ein Anglizismus, aber ist es auch ein englisches Wort?


I have never used a program as a replacement for a telephone. This is new technology to me, and I only learned about it sometime in the last couple months.

Who came up with the name? Who came up with the name "Google"? I don't really know. If you are asking if "skype" existed as a word, I'm almost sure the answer is "no". The words "hype", "hyper", "sky" come to mind. People who attempt to manipulate our minds with such made-up words are devilishly clever. I doubt if the connections I'm making are unusual or unplanned!

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

"Skype" is basically a communication program. It allows to speak, to send files and pictures and to phone via the Internet. It is much cheaper to use Skype than to use long distance calls via telephone.
So there was a kind of explosion in the number of usage.

Even if it is not an English word, it is an anglicism, because it is built using English style of word creation and sound. It is a pseudo-anglicism, because it is no English word. (Pseudo-anglicisms are anglicisms, too.)

"hype", "hyper", "sky" connotation - all this is good for marketing.


----------



## myllian

Actually a new word - "voipen" is used to describe internet telephony! It's a short for "voice over IP".
I think it sounds awful but as a matter of fact, it even made it into Germany's "Duden" (Germany's most common dictionary).
You can check it out at chip. de by searching for the word "voipen". I'm sorry I'm not allowed to post URL's yet.


----------



## rumpelsbach

And what about "das macht Sinn", "am Ende des Tages" or "ab dafür"?
Each of these sounds really ugly to me.


----------



## heidita

rumpelsbach said:


> And what about "das macht Sinn", "am Ende des Tages" or "ab dafür"?
> Each of these sounds really ugly to me.


 
Very nice examples , yes indeed. 

Can you give one for: ab dafür?


----------



## Whodunit

rumpelsbach said:


> And what about "das macht Sinn", "am Ende des Tages" or "ab dafür"?
> Each of these sounds really ugly to me.


 
And what would be the correct equivalents in German for the last two examples?


----------



## Henryk

> "am Ende des Tages"


What's wrong with this? It's a normal genitive construction in my view.  I wouldn't refer to it as an anglicism.

What does "ab dafür" mean?


----------



## rumpelsbach

heidita said:


> Very nice examples , yes indeed.
> 
> Can you give one for: ab dafür?



"Ab dafür"? You know "go for it" in english... that's it 
I would give an "Los geht's" instead.


----------



## rumpelsbach

Whodunit said:


> And what would be the correct equivalents in German for the last two examples?



I would use "...unter dem Strich...", "Alles in allem..." or "Am Ende..." instead of "am Ende des Tages".


----------



## rumpelsbach

Henryk said:


> What's wrong with this? It's a normal genitive construction in my view.  I wouldn't refer to it as an anglicism.



You are right, it is correctly in its grammatically manner. But actually it comes from the english "At the end of the day", originally not used in german language.



Henryk said:


> What does "ab dafür" mean?


Grrrr, that one is one of the most terriblly denglish phrases to me. "Go for it" is the origin in my opinion.


----------



## Henryk

rumpelsbach said:


> You are right, it is correctly in its grammatically manner. But actually it comes from the english "At the end of the day", originally not used in german language.


And what did one say instead then?

"Am Ende des ..." is a typical German construction, what follows isn't of importance. Hence I don't know why it should be of English origin.  

Edit: Ah, I got it. I fortunately haven't heard of that "Ende des Tages" yet.



> Grrrr, that one is one of the most terriblly denglish phrases to me. "Go for it" is the origin in my opinion.


I've never heard of it.


----------



## gaer

rumpelsbach said:


> You are right, it is correctly in its grammatically manner. But actually it comes from the english "At the end of the day", originally not used in german language.


For the amusement of all:
source
Im April 2004 hatte die britische "Plain English Campaign" den Satz "At the end of the day" zum verbalen Klischee des Jahres gewählt - mit dem Hinweis: "Wenn Leser oder Zuhörer auf diesen müden Ausdruck stoßen, schalten sie ab und versäumen die eigentliche Botschaft."



Gaer


----------



## rumpelsbach

Henryk said:


> And what did one say instead then?
> 
> "Am Ende des ..." is a typical German construction, what follows isn't of importance. Hence I don't know why it should be of English origin.



"Letztendlich" and "Am Ende" are two more possibilities, I 've enumerated some others up in this thread. 
These are right german idioms in this context.


----------



## RobertofPoole

The Wikipedia article is worth a look:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denglish


----------



## gabrigabri

Hallo!!
Was haltet ihr von diesem Satz?

"Bitte laden Sie die Aufabe .... auf www  up".

Bin ich der Einzige, der die "Nase rümpfen" muss? 
Hat diese Person vielleicht ein "o" bei dem Wort "laden" vergessen???


----------



## beclija

"upladen" klingt tatsächlich sehr schräg. Wenn ich es mit einem Anglizismus sage, ist es "uploaden", wenn ich es mit einem deutschen Wort sage (imho hier passender) "hochladen" oder "raufladen". "Uploaden", so man es denn verwenden will, ist nach meinem Sprachgefühl wahlweise trennbar oder untrennbar, wenn auch eher trennbar. Wie vielleicht in diesem Faden schon einmal geschrieben werden englische Verben mit Vorsilben recht oft als trennbare Verben behandelt (also: down_ge_loadet klingt wesentlich besser als _ge_downloadet, auch wenn immer noch heruntergeladen das Beste sein mag - mündlich sage ich sowieso meisten "owaglodn").


----------



## gabrigabri

beclija said:


> "upladen" klingt tatsächlich sehr schräg. Wenn ich es mit einem Anglizismus sage, ist es "uploaden", wenn ich es mit einem deutschen Wort sage (imho hier passender) "hochladen" oder "raufladen". "Uploaden", so man es denn verwenden will, ist nach meinem Sprachgefühl wahlweise trennbar oder untrennbar, wenn auch eher trennbar. Wie vielleicht in diesem Faden schon einmal geschrieben werden englische Verben mit Vorsilben recht oft als trennbare Verben behandelt (also: down_ge_loadet klingt wesentlich besser als _ge_downloadet, auch wenn immer noch heruntergeladen das Beste sein mag - mündlich sage ich sowieso meisten "owaglodn").




Das ist noch "schiacher"


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Hallo!!
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Satz?
> 
> "Bitte laden Sie die Aufabe .... auf www.... up".
> 
> Bin ich der Einzige, der die "Nase rümpfen" muss?
> Hat diese Person vielleicht ein "o" bei dem Wort "laden" vergessen???


 
Das klingt weder auf Deutsch noch auf Englisch richtig. 

Es heißt entweder "laden ... hoch" oder "loaden ... up", wobei ich Ersterem auf jeden Fall den Vorzug gebe.


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> Das klingt weder auf Deutsch noch auf Englisch richtig.
> 
> Es heißt entweder "laden ... hoch" oder "loaden ... up", wobei ich Ersterem auf jeden Fall den Vorzug gebe.


 

Ja, aber ich finde es ein bisschen blöd ein englisches Verb zu trennen!! Gibt es vielleicht eine Regel??


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Ja, aber ich finde es ein bisschen blöd ein englisches Verb zu trennen!! Gibt es vielleicht eine Regel??


 
Ja, es gibt trennbare und untrennbare Verben. "Uploaden" bilden wir analog zu "abladen" (bedeutet etwas anderes!) oder "hochladen" und ist demnach trennbar. Siehe auch hier.


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> Ja, es gibt trennbare und untrennbare Verben. "Uploaden" bilden wir analog zu "abladen" (bedeutet etwas anderes!) oder "hochladen" und ist demnach trennbar. Siehe auch hier.




Naja, es betrifft aber nicht die Englischen Wörter, oder??

Es ist nur ähnlich, und da es eine Verbindung gibt (down=runter, load=laden)... Ich finde trotzdem "downgeloadet" (warum nicht "downgeloaden"?) ziemlich komisch!


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Naja, es betrifft aber nicht die Englischen Wörter, oder??
> 
> Es ist nur ähnlich, und da es eine Verbindung gibt (down=runter, load=laden)... Ich finde trotzdem "downgeloadet" (warum nicht "downgeloaden"?) ziemlich komisch!


 
"Downgeloaded" finde ich besser als "gedownloadet". Wenn ich die Wörter schon im Deutschen verwende, dann müssen sie auch an unsere Bildungsmuster angepasst werden. Da aber "down" "herunter" und "loaden" dem deutschen "laden" entspricht, liegt es nahe, das Bildungsmuster von "herunterladen" anzuwenden. 

Zu deiner anderen Frage: Nur stark konjugierte Verben (_laufen_, _schlafen_, _halten_, _sterben_, _sein_) enden auf _-en_ in ihrer Partizipialform, die schwach konjugierten (_kennen_, _haben_, _tanzen_) in der Regel auf _-t_.


----------



## Lizz_34AD

'das Mobbing' in German apparently means bullying at work, and "der Rowdy" means "hooligan" which my German friends all expected me to understand...

Also, look at the use of the word 'Location' in German, which is often used to simply mean 'place' ie: "wir gehen jetzt in eine andere Location" was used by my Berlin friends to mean simply "we're going to another bar" etc, whereas location in English cannot be used in this context.
.


----------



## Henryk

Lizz_34AD said:


> 'das Mobbing' in German apparently means bullying at work, and "der Rowdy" means "hooligan" which my German friends all expected me to understand...
> 
> Also, look at the use of the word 'Location' in German, which is often used to simply mean 'place' ie: "wir gehen jetzt in eine andere Location" was used by my Berlin friends to mean simply "we're going to another bar" etc, whereas location in English cannot be used in this context.
> .



Well, that's GE (German English). There are quite a few English words that have a broader meaning in German than in English.


----------



## gaer

Lizz_34AD said:


> 'das Mobbing' in German apparently means bullying at work, and "der Rowdy" means "hooligan" which my German friends all expected me to understand...


"Mobbing" is not just bullying at work, in my experience, because the word is also used for what goes on in schools, for instance.


> Also, look at the use of the word 'Location' in German, which is often used to simply mean 'place' ie: "wir gehen jetzt in eine andere Location" was used by my Berlin friends to mean simply "we're going to another bar" etc, whereas location in English cannot be used in this context.
> .


Sure, but "location" is also "place", and we most certainly could say, "Let's try/go to another place." 

Gaer


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> "Downgeloaded" finde ich besser als "gedownloadet". Das ist schon wieder weder Deutsch noch Englisch!
> 
> Zu deiner anderen Frage: Nur stark konjugierte Verben (_laufen_, _schlafen_, _halten_, _sterben_, _sein_) enden auf _-en_ in ihrer Partizipialform, die schwach konjugierten (_kennen_, _haben_, _tanzen_) in der Regel auf _-t_.
> "Laden" ist ein starkes Verb, oder? Sollte es nicht dementsprechen "runtergelan" sein? Uns "downgeloaden"?


----------



## beclija

"Laden" ist ein starkes Verb, aber "loaden" doch wohl nicht. Neu übernommene Verben werden grundsätzlich als schwache Verben behandelt, und da kenne ich keine Ausnahmen. Also "runtergeladen" aber "downgeloadet" (Sorry, Whodunit, ich bleib bei der Schreibung mit "t", das ist nun mal die deutsche Partizipendung).


----------



## Aurin

Bastian Stick meint in "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod":
"Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob es downgeloadet oder gedownloadet heißen muss, lautet: Weder noch, es heißt heruntergeladen."


----------



## beclija

Darin sind wir uns einig. Dennoch gibt es auch bei diesen Phänomenen sehr interessante Regelmäßigkeiten, die man als solche untersuchen oder diskutieren kann - und wenn Du den Beitrag #93 und gabrigabris Frage liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass es genau darum geht - nämlich ob wir glauben dass irgendwer "upladen" (als trennbares Verb) verwenden würde oder ob das eher ein Tippfehler ist und "uploaden" gemeint wir. Unabhängig davon, dass wir "hochladen" schöner finden mögen, ist das eine Frage, die wir als Muttersprachler zu beantworten versuchen können.


----------



## Aurin

beclija said:


> Darin sind wir uns einig. Dennoch gibt es auch bei diesen Phänomenen sehr interessante Regelmäßigkeiten, die man als solche untersuchen oder diskutieren kann - und wenn Du den Beitrag #93 und gabrigabris Frage liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass es genau darum geht - nämlich ob wir glauben dass irgendwer "upladen" (als trennbares Verb) verwenden würde oder ob das eher ein Tippfehler ist und "uploaden" gemeint wir. Unabhängig davon, dass wir "hochladen" schöner finden mögen, ist das eine Frage, die wir als Muttersprachler zu beantworten versuchen können.


 Google zeigt *612 Treffer* für *upgeladen *und* 5.790* für *upladen.*
Es wird anscheinend benutzt, wenn auch nicht zu häufig.


----------



## beclija

Das ist aber sehr wenig im Vergleich zu:
ungefähr *32.600.000* für *hochladen*.  (*0,13* Sekunden) 
ungefähr *4.740.000* für *uploaden*.  (*0,14* Sekunden)
ungefähr *5.660.000* für *hochgeladen*.  (*0,09* Sekunden)
ungefähr *222.000* für *upgeloadet OR upgeloaded*.  (*0,10* Sekunden) 
Möglicherweise noch im Tippfehler-Bereich.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich finde es trotzdem furchtbar!!


----------



## Aurin

gabrigabri said:


> Ich finde es trotzdem furchtbar!!


Ich auch!


----------



## beclija

Seltsamerweise ist "upgeladen" deutlich seltener als "downgeladen". Verglichen jeweils mit der Variante mit dem englischen Verbstamm (die in beiden Fällen deutlich häufiger ist):
upgeladen:upgeloaded/upgeloadet = 1:363
downgeladen:downgeloaded/downgeloadet = 1:23
(Die Partizipformen sind aussagekräftiger, da beim Infinitiv die Möglichkeit besteht, dass es einfach ein Tippfehler ist, während das beim Partizip eher unwahrscheinlich ist, da es bedeuten würde, dass "loaden" stark konjugiert wird.)
Findest Du "downladen" genauso furchtbar? Ich finde beide sehr unschön, aber mir kommt es trotzdem nicht ganz so schlimm vor wie "upladen". Vielleicht, weil "upladen" wie das deutsche Wort "abladen" mit einer ganz anderen Bedeutung klingt?


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Ich finde es trotzdem furchtbar!!


Ich auch. Danke für diese Anmerkung.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> "Downgeloaded" finde ich besser als "gedownloadet". Wenn ich die Wörter schon im Deutschen verwende, dann müssen sie auch an unsere Bildungsmuster angepasst werden. Da aber "down" "herunter" und "loaden" dem deutschen "laden" entspricht, liegt es nahe, das Bildungsmuster von "herunterladen" anzuwenden.


 
Das ist ein interessanter Fall. Beide Formen treten offensichtlich auf, und sie hängen von der Analyse des englischen Wortes ab. Wenn das Wort als zusammengesetztes Wort interpretiert wird, dann "downgeloaded", wenn nicht, dann "gedownloaded". Die zweite Form tritt auf, weil die Zusammensetzung im deutschen Wortteil "download" nicht gespürt wird, verdunkelt ist.


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> (Sorry, Whodunit, ich bleib bei der Schreibung mit "t", das ist nun mal die deutsche Partizipendung).


 
Aaahhh, da ist das Englisch mit mir durchgegangen! Ich wollte natürlich "downgeloade*t*" schreiben. Die Endung "d" is meines Erachtens auch falsch!


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> "Laden" ist ein starkes Verb, aber "loaden" doch wohl nicht. Neu übernommene Verben werden grundsätzlich als schwache Verben behandelt, und da kenne ich keine Ausnahmen. Also "runtergeladen" aber "downgeloadet" (Sorry, Whodunit, ich bleib bei der Schreibung mit "t", das ist nun mal die deutsche Partizipendung).


And I'll stick to the point of view that there is something surpremely ridiculous about even discussing whether "upgeloaded" and "downgeloaded" are worse than "upgeloadet" and "downgeloadet".

Come on, guys, where is your sense of the absurd? These are such completely STUPID looking words in German.  

Gaer


----------



## beclija

They may or may not look stupid to us. They do to me. This doesn't defy the idea that they follow their own regularities when used in German. Period.


----------



## gabrigabri

gaer said:


> And I'll stick to the point of view that there is something surpremely ridiculous about even discussing whether "upgeloaded" and "downgeloaded" are worse than "upgeloadet" and "downgeloadet".
> 
> Come on, guys, where is your sense of the absurd? These are such completely STUPID looking words in German.
> 
> Gaer




Ich finde es auch sehr albern. Es könnte ok in einem anderen Kontext sein, aber auf der Universität muss es nicht unbedingt sein!
Gerade noch (?? kann man das sagen??) weil es deutsche Begriffe gibt!! Es wäre ok, wenn es keine passende deutsche Übersetzung gäbe...


----------



## Hutschi

Ist "herunterladen" bzw. "hochladen" in diesem Zusammenhang ein Anglizismus?


----------



## gabrigabri

Hutschi said:


> Ist "herunterladen" bzw. "hochladen" in diesem Zusammenhang ein Anglizismus?


 

Eben nicht, die finde ich ok!


P.S. Ich habe soeben eine Email bekommen, wo es mein "Gesamtscore" bzw. "Gesamtpunktescore" für eine Arbeit steht... Ist das deutsch? 
Edit: in Google gibt's 65600 mal Gesamtscore... 
Eine weitere Enttäuschung!!


----------



## beclija

Ja, Score ist Deutsch, aber nur im Sport  Im Sport, vor allem om Fußball, werden in Österreich und der Schweiz von alters her viele Begriffe direkt aus dem Englischen übernommen, die in Deutschland eher eingedeutscht werden.
In diesem Kontext aber klingt es etwas... unnötig.


----------



## Hutschi

gabrigabri said:


> Eben nicht, die finde ich ok! ...


 
Ob etwas ein Anglizismus ist oder nicht, hängt nicht von der Wertung ab. Wenn "hochgeladen" eine Lehnübersetzung von "uploaded" ist, ist es ein Anglizismus. 
Es könnte aber auch vorher schon existiert haben. 

Hutschi


----------



## beclija

Vermutlich ist es einer.


----------



## Paskovich

Wen stört´s?
Immerhin ist es dennoch ein deutsches Wort.
Besser als neue Wörter aus anderen Sprachen einfach exakt so zu übernehmen ist es doch, wenigstens eine Entsprechung aus der eigenen Sprache zu bilden / finden.

Vermutlich müsste es ganz korrekt _raufladen_ heißen, damit man denken könnte, dass es nicht einfach nur eine nicht ganz perfekte Einszueinsübersetzung des englischen Begriffes ist.


Wobei mir auffällt, dass mir für die Substantive _upload_ und _download_ leider keine gute deutsche Entsprechung einfällt.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Sepia

Most anglicisms really uncalled for and I also think that the copy-writers who see to think that a head-line becomes better just because it is in English should spend a little more time exploring their language - or find another job.

But I see a tendency here to label all anglicisms as useless. Before you do that - translate them and see if anybody understands what you mean.

Here is an example:

The systemoperator has recently installed a newer version MAC-OS (which I did not want at all). I spent more than a half-hour trying to find out how to make a screenshot which in I know in German for more than a decade as "Screenshot". Suddenly not even the index for the help-menu knew the word "Screemshot". It turned out that they had changed it into "Bildshirmfoto"!!! Such translations are really useless. And hardly anyone I work with know what I mean if I use that word. If they had come up with that word right at the beginning of MAC or DOS-Windows operating systems fine, but not more than 10-15 years later.


----------



## Hutschi

Sepia said:


> Most anglicisms really uncalled for and I also think that the copy-writers who see to think that a head-line becomes better just because it is in English should spend a little more time exploring their language - or find another job.
> 
> But I see a tendency here to label all anglicisms as useless. Before you do that - translate them and see if anybody understands what you mean.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> The systemoperator has recently installed a newer version MAC-OS (which I did not want at all). I spent more than a half-hour trying to find out how to make a screenshot which in I know in German for more than a decade as "Screenshot". Suddenly not even the index for the help-menu knew the word "Screemshot". It turned out that they had changed it into "Bildshirmfoto"!!! Such translations are really useless. And hardly anyone I work with know what I mean if I use that word. If they had come up with that word right at the beginning of MAC or DOS-Windows operating systems fine, but not more than 10-15 years later.


 
Metatext:
It is hard to translate such things without using the english words. This is everytimes the case, when you try to translate translated parts back to the original language. 

Is "Screemshot" a typo, or is it a special word? (I suppose, it is a typo, but let us assume now, it is not.)

I think, the translation "Bildshirmfoto" to "Screemshot" is appropriate. But you will not find neither of them in the online help.

Otherwise the appropriate translation is Bildschirmfoto - Screenshot.

Text: 
The German word is not totally useless. It depends on the user. For example, my father could not understand anything even on his photo camera. He has much difficulties with the computer because of the "Denglish" words.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Metatext:
> It is hard to translate such things without using the english words. This is everytimes the case, when you try to translate translated parts back to the original language.
> 
> Is "Screemshot" a typo, or is it a special word? (I suppose, it is a typo, but let us assume now, it is not.)
> 
> I think, the translation "Bildshirmfoto" to "Screemshot" is appropriate. But you will not find neither of them in the online help.
> 
> Otherwise the appropriate translation is Bildschirmfoto - Screenshot.
> 
> Text:
> The German word is not totally useless. It depends on the user. For example, my father could not understand anything even on his photo camera. He has much difficulties with the computer because of the "Denglish" words.




"Screemshot" is bad typing - got tired after typing it correctly a lot of times into the index search field!!!

I can understand that some users would not understand neither screenshot nor Bildschirmfoto. But what does that tell us? It tells me 

1. he has not found the function yet

2. he would not know what to look for in the help menu

3. if he needs the function at all he would probably ask somebody who knows the operating system better, and would be told to look for screenshot. Would not do him much good either, if he is using the newest MAC OS.

And if the meaning of term is new to someone either one can be just as good I should say, as long as it is generally understood.


----------



## elenka

Hallo!

Ein detuscher Freund von mir hat mir einmal gesagt: " wir emailen uns"...
Habe ich vielleicht falsch verstanden?


----------



## starrynightrhone

elenka said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ein *deutscher* Freund von mir hat mir einmal gesagt: " wir emailen uns"...
> Habe ich* ihn* vielleicht falsch verstanden?


 
Hallo Elenka,
nein, das würde ich auch ohne weiteres zu Freunden sagen (wie auch z.B. "wir hören/lesen/schreiben/sprechen uns")


----------



## romenk

Bulldozer

Wie spricht man eignetlich dieses Wort aus - mit 'z' wie in Zeit oder mit 'z' wie im Englishen? Danke.


----------



## Hutschi

romenk said:


> Bulldozer
> 
> Wie spricht man eignetlich dieses Wort aus - mit 'z' wie im Zeit oder mit 'z' wie im Englishen? Danke.


 
Ich spreche es mit "z" wie in Zeit.


(Im Aussprachewörterbuch vom Duden steht aber: Bulldo:za. das "u" und das "a" habe ich angenähert. Das "a" steht auf dem Kopf und das "u" ist leicht gerundet.)


----------



## starrynightrhone

romenk said:


> Bulldozer
> 
> Wie spricht man eignetlich dieses Wort aus - mit 'z' wie im Zeit oder mit 'z' wie im Englishen? Danke.


 
Hallo Romenk, 
Grundsätzlich wie im Englischen.

Das deutsche Wort für bulldozer wäre: Planierraupe.


----------



## Whodunit

Sepia said:


> The systemoperator has recently installed a newer version MAC-OS (which I did not want at all). I spent more than a half-hour trying to find out how to make a screenshot which in I know in German for more than a decade as "Screenshot". Suddenly not even the index for the help-menu knew the word "Screemshot". It turned out that they had changed it into "Bildshirmfoto"!!! Such translations are really useless. And hardly anyone I work with know what I mean if I use that word. If they had come up with that word right at the beginning of MAC or DOS-Windows operating systems fine, but not more than 10-15 years later.


 
Ich kenne es als _Bildschrimdruck_.



elenka said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ein detuscher Freund von mir hat mir einmal gesagt: " wir emailen uns"...
> Habe ich vielleicht falsch verstanden?


 
Ich sage eher "mailen" statte "e-mailen".

_Bulldozer_ spreche ich mit einem _z_ wie _s_ in _Va*s*e_ aus.


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:


> Most anglicisms really uncalled for and I also think that the copy-writers who see to think that a head-line becomes better just because it is in English should spend a little more time exploring their language - or find another job.
> 
> But I see a tendency here to label all anglicisms as useless. Before you do that - translate them and see if anybody understands what you mean.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> The systemoperator has recently installed a newer version MAC-OS (which I did not want at all). I spent more than a half-hour trying to find out how to make a screenshot which in I know in German for more than a decade as "Screenshot". Suddenly not even the index for the help-menu knew the word "Screemshot". It turned out that they had changed it into "Bildshirmfoto"!!!


Results 1 - 10 of about 122,000 for Bildschirmfoto. 
Results 1 - 10 of about 2,640 for Bildschirmdruck.

But:

Results 1 - 10 of about 54,300,000 for screenshot. 

I would understand "Bildschirmfoto", but it does seem pretty rare in comparison to "Screenshot".


----------



## beclija

Well, English being the predominant language on the internet, these figures don't really tell us a lot unless you restrict your search to pages that are classified as German (Google: ungefähr *2.420.000* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *screenshot*). Still much mor2 then "Bildschirmfoto", and I agree with Sepia that this is one of the cases where forceful "Eindeutschung" is contraproductive, but 54M is simply not relevant because it probably consists of mostly English pages.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie spricht man "Cent" richtig aus, wenn die deutsche Version gemeint ist? 
Ich spreche es mit "ts" aus. Ich habe aber auch schon oft die englische Aussprache gehört. Sind beide Aussprachen richtig? Welche bevorzugt man? Ist es überhaupt ein Anglizismus oder ein Latinismus? (Es stammt ja eigentlich aus dem Lateinischen.)

How would you speak "Cent" (especially the Euro cent) in the German language? 
Is it an anglicism or a latinism?


----------



## elenka

Hallo Hutschi,

In wikipedia ( Deutschland)  habe ich gelesen: 

*Cent (Währung)*

*aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie*


Cent (Währung)
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
Ein Cent [ˈ(t)sɛnt] (*von lateinisch centum „hundert“, vermutlich aus dem Niederländischen und Englischen ins Deutsche vermittelt*; Plural und Genitiv: Cents für die Münze an sich und Cent für die Wertangabe) ist in vielen Währungen die kleinste verfügbare Einheit (ein Hundertstel der Basiseinheit), so bei allen Dollarwährungen mit Ausnahme des Neuen Taiwan-Dollars und beim Euro.
 
PS: es tut mir Leid aber ich darf noch keine URLs senden!


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich habe festgestellt, dass viele Jüngere es als Anglizismus betrachten ('sɛnt) und viele Ältere nicht ('tsɛnt). Die Wikipedia lässt die Antwort offen, ebenso der Duden. 

Thank you. I found, that it seems to be partly a question of the generation whether it is considered as anglicism (younger people) or not (older people). Neither the German Wikipedia answers the question, nor does the Duden.


----------



## elenka

Eigentlich könnte man sagen, dass die Beide, die Jüngere und die Ältere, recht haben!

Ciao


----------



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits!

Anlass, um diesen (Uralt-)Thread wiederzubeleben, war der Thread Anglizismus: Sorry.
Die Diskussion hier ist interessant. Manchmal ist es nicht klar ekennbar, ob es um einen Anglizismus geht. Zum Beispiel der Fall von "herunterladen" oder "hochladen"  (#119) oder "am Ende des Tages", "ab dafür" (#82).

Ein Artikel in Wikipedia unterscheidet verschiedene Kategorien von Anglizismen:
-Wortentlehnungen: z.B. "die Killer"
-Lehnübersetzungen: z.B. _brainwashing_ → „Gehirnwäsche“
-Lehnübertragugen: z.B. _skyscraper_ → „Wolkenkratzer“ (nicht „Himmelskratzer“)
-Lehnbedeutungen: z.B. „realisieren“ im Sinne von „etwas bemerken, sich einer Tatsache bewusst sein“ nach englisch _realize/realise_
-Scheinanglizismen: z.B. Handy
u.s.w.
Anglizismus – Wikipedia

Meine Frage: Was haltet Ihr von "mit etwas/jemandem (nicht) zu tun haben"? Ist das ein Anglizismus?
Diese Redewendung gibt's auch im Griechischen und es wird behauptet, dass es um einen Anglizismus geht, der an das griechische Sprachsystem assimiliert worden ist.


----------



## berndf

Nein. Der Ausdruck lässt sich ohne Probleme mindestens 400 Jahre zurückverfolgen (_und er wollte nichts mehr mit dir zu thun haben_, Gottfried Rabe, 1601).


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Nein. Der Ausdruck lässt sich ohne Probleme mindestens 400 Jahre zurückverfolgen (_und er wollte nichts mehr mit dir zu thun haben_, Gottfried Rabe, 1601).


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Demiurg

Eine Alternative ist übrigens "mit jemanden nichts mehr zu schaffen haben" (=> Duden, Bedeutung 6. a). Wobei der Duden meint, das sei "landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch".  Was sagen die Muttersprachler hier dazu?


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Was sagen die Muttersprachler hier dazu?


Ich kenne die Wendung und mir wäre sie nicht als "untypisch für Norddeutsch" vorgekommen. Ich empfinde sie aber als spürbar veraltet und leicht gehoben. Vielleicht ist ja im Süddeutschen wesentlich verbreiteter oder normaler?


----------

